
Steve Jobs: “Technology Alone Is Not Enough” (2011) - edgefield0
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/steve-jobs-technology-alone-is-not-enough
======
lioeters
> "It is in Apple’s DNA that technology alone is not enough — it’s technology
> married with liberal arts, married with the humanities, that yields us the
> results that make our heart sing."

> ..What set all of Jobs’s companies apart, from Pixar to NeXT to Apple, was,
> indeed, an insistence that computer scientists must work together with
> artists and designers — that the best ideas emerge from the intersection of
> technology and the humanities.

> "One of the greatest achievements at Pixar was that we brought these two
> cultures together and got them working side by side."

[https://outline.com/Zm2ZbZ](https://outline.com/Zm2ZbZ)

